# Keyless access issues?



## Audiq7andvwjetta (May 2, 2019)

So on my 2014 Q7 which has the key-less access option, all the door handles worked when i bought the car to sense my hand and unlock and lock. however i´ve lost that ability on some handles now, the right side handles no longer sense touch and i have to pull them for it to unlock, and sometimes the lock button doesn't work on any of the handles. another note is that after locking the car it will sometimes randomly unlock. Push button start has been fine though and never had problems.


----------

